# The Phantom Of The Paradise



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Finished this a while back and now I'm finally getting around to posting it; *THE PHANTOM OF THE PARADISE *from PSI Kits. It's a well cast kit with very little clean up and a good likeness of tormented composer Winslow Leach as The Phantom.


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice work! Loved that movie when it originally came out!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicely done Rick! I like the pose a lot - very dramatic!
Steve


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

That's a really nice build, love the smooth looking paint. Nice kit, great job, thanks for posting!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Rainfollower, Steve and Marko!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Great work, I should have gotten this kit when it came out.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Awesome. One of my favorite movies too. I made my own PotP figure as a kid using the Aurora Phantom and some aluminum foil for a new mask


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks apls and djnick66! I've thought about customizing an Aurora Phantom into Winlow's alter-ego, might get around to it one of these days.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Nicely done! Not familiar with the movie or the charechter, so I am curious.........pre Star Wars influence for Darth Vader, or Darth Vader inspired villian?

Rob


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

ROB P.

You should check it out. Done in 1974 ?, by Brian Depalma.
Lots of great visuals and a interesting story. Its a glam rock opera.
Phantom of the opera meets Faust meets Portrait of Dorian Grey.
Definitely a worth while movie. Love the sound track.
The movie got screwed by Rocky horror picture show, which came out around the same time. 
Personally I think PotP is superior.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes movie-wiser i think Phantom is both better made than Rocky Horror, and has held up better. Both are, however, similar in that they are horror musicals, which is rather unusual. PotP pokes fun at a lot of music genres and its funny how what was then supposed to be shocking, like Beef and the Undeads, are pretty tame now compared to groups like Gwar, Marilyn Manson, etc. I suppose at the time they were supposed to represent Kiss and Alice Cooper. 

I've heard some discussion of a remake, but I don't know how that would work. You would have to use the original songs and they make up a big chunk of the movie. And no one can top Paul Williams as the villain.,,


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Rick,

I was never a fan of the movie, but good modeling is good modeling! :thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

When it came The Texas Chainsaw Massacre was all the rage, R.I.P. Gunner Hanson, when I was in High School, I was one of the few that saw Phantom, Rocky Horror (film version) was released a year later.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

I've still never seen this movie. They shot it at the Majestic Theater in Downtown Dallas back in the '70s. I recall driving by a couple of times and seeing all the movie trucks and people front. I somehow let that one slip past me. Back in the '70s & '80s they shot a lot of movies in this area, though-- Logan's Run and Robocop to mention couple. North Texas seems to be out of fashion for movie shoots these days.


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Another great build, Rick! 
I've always liked this film. And the character design was cool. You've done it justice.
Pete


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! Would have replied sooner but was busy getting ready for a trip, then going on said trip and just got back today.


----------

